# Java Sun'a nie działa.

## Black_hole

Tak, jak w temacie. Jak chcę wejść na stronę zawierającą jakieś aplety (np. chat), to Firefox się zamyka i do pliku hs_err_20782.log zapisywane jest: *Quote:*   

> Unexpected Signal : 11 occurred at PC=0x50890F38
> 
> Function=[Unknown.]
> 
> Library=(N/A)
> ...

 Co o tym sądzicie  :Question:  Chyba będę musiał jeszcze raz zainstalować tę Javę  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. Przed zniszczeniem i odbudowaniem MBR-a, wszystko działało poprawnie.

----------

## argasek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Please report this error at
> 
> # http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
> ...

 

Tu masz sugestię co zrobić. I warto. Reagują _zadziwiająco_ szybko!  :Smile: 

----------

## maczetax

kiedyś miałem fedore i tam z java byly duze problem, np: taki jak opisujesz, na gentoo nie spotkałem sie jeszcze z wiekszym nie do rozwiazania problemem, jeśli chodzi o jave to zainstalowała sie podczas emergowania openoffica , nic nie musialem robic, zadnych symlików nic, wszytsko działa jak należy  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

> Co o tym sądzicie  Chyba będę musiał jeszcze raz zainstalować tę Javę 

 

Daj szanse Blackdown  :Smile: 

----------

## Black_hole

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Daj szanse Blackdown 

 Dałem  :Cool: 

Niestety po skasowaniu Javy Sun'a i instalacji Blackdown, Firefox wyświetla - po wejściu na stronę zawierającą elementy Javy - okienko informujące, że strona zawiera element, do obsługi którego potrzebny jest plugin  :Rolling Eyes:  Skoro zainstalowałem Blackdown, to chyba powinno już wszystko działać.

W katalogu  :Arrow:  usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/plugins mam dowiązanie symboliczne do pliku  :Arrow:  /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/javaplugin_oji.so.

----------

## nelchael

A about:plugins pokazuje Jave? Sprawdz tego linka (raz mi sie zdarzylo, ze zostal tam link do JDK, ktorego nie mialem)

----------

## Black_hole

Używam FireFox-a, a tu nie ma about:plugins  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nelchael

ROTFL... wpisz to w pasku adresu.

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> ROTFL... wpisz to w pasku adresu.

   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

No u mnie też nie działa ta java, a na operze świetnie chodziła  :Smile: 

Mój wynika about:plugins :

```
MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-java-vm    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.4.2_05    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2    Java       Yes

application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.4.2_05    Java       Yes

Shockwave Flash

    File name: libflashplayer.so

    Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25

MIME Type    Description    Suffixes    Enabled

application/x-shockwave-flash    Shockwave Flash    swf    Yes

application/futuresplash    FutureSplash Player    spl    Yes
```

Z tego wynika że mam jave, ale chyba coś nie chce działać  :Sad: 

----------

## Black_hole

Ja mam całkiem podobnie i też nie działa  :Confused: 

----------

## swami

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

> Tak, jak w temacie (...)

 

U mnie działa sun-jdk-1.5.0.ebuild.

Zrobiłem unmerge blackdownów  :Smile:  I mam w końcu poprawnie polskie znaki diaktryczne w appletach, no i są śliczne, a java i javac działa szybko, że nie wspomę o appletach - jakoś ładniejsze przez te fonty  :Smile: 

Polecam tą najnowszą wersję.

----------

## Black_hole

Po zainstalowaniu Blackdown-a też się przeglądarka wysypywała. Zainstalowałem więc wersję Firefox 1.0pre, ale nic to nie dało  :Sad: 

Co mi radzicie teraz zrobić  :Question: 

----------

## swami

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

> Po zainstalowaniu Blackdown-a też się przeglądarka wysypywała. Zainstalowałem więc wersję Firefox 1.0pre, ale nic to nie dało 
> 
> Co mi radzicie teraz zrobić 

 

Ja mam sun-jdk-1.5.0 jak już pisałem i mozilla-firefox-bin no i mi działa  :Smile: 

----------

## Black_hole

 *swami wrote:*   

> Ja mam sun-jdk-1.5.0 jak już pisałem i mozilla-firefox-bin no i mi działa 

 Skąd masz tę Javę  :Question:  Ściągnąłeś ze strony Sun-a  :Question:  (bo chyba nie emergowałeś, gdyż dziś uaktualniłem portage i najnowsza wersja to 1.4.2.05)

----------

## Black_hole

Zainstalowałem sun-jdk-1.4.2_05 i też się sypie  :Crying or Very sad:  Chyba nie pozostaje nic innego, jak zainstalować zwykły plugin i dać sobie spokój z pełną Javą  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Strus

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

> Skąd masz tę Javę  

 

Myśle, że

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
```

----------

## Black_hole

Już nie wiem, co mam robić z tą Javą  :Sad: 

----------

## Strus

Zainstalowa*e* 1.5 ?

----------

## swami

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

>  *swami wrote:*   Ja mam sun-jdk-1.5.0 jak już pisałem i mozilla-firefox-bin no i mi działa  Skąd masz tę Javę  Ściągnąłeś ze strony Sun-a  (bo chyba nie emergowałeś, gdyż dziś uaktualniłem portage i najnowsza wersja to 1.4.2.05)

 

Mam ją z portage, patrz dokładnie.

----------

## Black_hole

 *swami wrote:*   

> Mam ją z portage, patrz dokładnie.

 No patrzę i nie widzę  :Shocked:  U mnie jest tylko 1.4.2.05.

----------

## Strus

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

> No patrzę i nie widzę  U mnie jest tylko 1.4.2.05.

 

Wymiękam... masz zauktualizowany portage? a czym szukasz? bo jak np locate'm to tam trzeba baze zaktualizować, man'uala znasz?  

```
locate -u
```

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

 *Black_hole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No patrzę i nie widzę  mnie jest tylko 1.4.2.05.
> 
> 

 

Musisz ją jeszcze odmaskować, czyli np. do pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask dopisac

```

dev-java/sun-jdk

```

I będziesz musiał ściągnąć ze strony sun-a bo emerge nie ściągnie.

----------

## Rafal_Glazar

Z sun-jdk-1.5.0 jest jeden mały problem. Nie chcą się przez nią kompilować niektóre pakiety takie jak np. gettext. Dlatego lepiej zostac przy blackdown-jdk.

----------

## swami

 *Rafal_Glazar wrote:*   

> Z sun-jdk-1.5.0 jest jeden mały problem. Nie chcą się przez nią kompilować niektóre pakiety takie jak np. gettext. Dlatego lepiej zostac przy blackdown-jdk.

 

Dokładnie.

----------

## Woocash

A ja mam teraz taką jazde, że szok  :Sad: 

Zainstalowałem sun-jre-bin-1.5.0 i nie widzi mi jej ani firefox, ani mozilla  :Sad: 

No i co mam teraz zrobić ?

----------

## Woocash

Hmmm, dziwne jest to że na operze java dobrze mi działa (nawet mam ogonki  :Very Happy: ) a na firefoksie i mozilli nie chce  :Sad: 

----------

## swami

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Hmmm, dziwne jest to że na operze java dobrze mi działa (nawet mam ogonki ) a na firefoksie i mozilli nie chce 

 

Zlinkuj plugina, bo zapomniałeś.

----------

## Woocash

Dobra, a gdzie firefox sie instaluje po emerge ?

----------

## Woocash

Działa mi java  :Very Happy: 

Trzeba było zrobić takie coś :

```

ln -s /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

Restart firefoksa i działa  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227870

----------

## Black_hole

Zrobiłem

```
emerge sun-jre-bin
```

i w trakcie czytania strony zawierającej Javę na konsoli, z której uruchamiałem XWindow pojawia się *Quote:*   

> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM warning: Can't detect initial thread stack location - find_wma failed

 

Co mam robić  :Question:   :Sad:  (już nie mam cierpliwości do tej Javy  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## Black_hole

Dziwnym trafem już działa  :Smile: 

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale ważne, iż działa  :Very Happy:  (jak dotąd)

----------

## Piecia

Kiedyś inny miałem problem z javą, pomimo że miałem katalog java w /etc/env.d i tam były odpowiednie zmienne zdefiniowane, to przy uruchamianiu OOo dostawałem komunikaty o błędach( m.in. z linkami do javy), ostatecznie dodałem do pliku /etc/env.d/99path zmienne:

PATH="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01"

JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01"

i dopiero zaczęło działać( no może nie od razu, ale zaczęło)

----------

